# how do I change Download settings



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

When I download a file, the Download pop-box doesn't show the file, or, it downloads it somewhere other than the Download folder on my Desktop.

How do I fix this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

IE just remembers where you last downloaded from......browse/save to a different folder next time and it will remember that location for next download.


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Select save to desk top for now and after the install move it to a folder or create one!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

You may need to change the 'confirm open after download' setting for particular file types.

To do that, please try the following:
- In Windows Explorer, click Tools -> Folder Options -> File Types
- Scroll down to and select a file type (mp3, zip, rar etc)
- Select the Advanced button and ensure there is a tick for the 'Confirm open after download' box
- Repeat with any other file types
- Click OK/OK to save the settings

Now the next time you start a download for those file types, a box will pop up asking you what to do.

Hope that helps :smile:


----------

